# 2 plant vert......should or not



## Triggertrevor (May 1, 2012)

Hi all just wanting o know if I'm wasting my time growing vertically with only 2 plants. 

These 2 plant have been vegged under large cfl's for almost 3 months.

1 is a monster nearly 3 feet tall exc the pot and the other about 2 feet exc the pot.

I currently grow with 2 600 hps which are hung vertically but I think I should have vegged another week as there quite sqwatty in size but whats on hem so far is impressive. 

But didn't know if I was wasting light with the 2 bulbs hanging in the middle of the 2 plants and turning the plants every day. 

Becuse the plants are so tall I was wondering if I would run into probs with light penitration with horizontal lmp in reflectors. 

What do you guys think.
cheers


----------



## Triggertrevor (May 3, 2012)

Just to add a little more info.

The problem I can see with a horizontal bulb in a reflector is that it may struggle to penetrate the lower parts of the plants if the plants are 3 feet + tall when they are flipped to 12hrs. 

Where 2 vert 600 bulbs may cover more area of the plant bearing in mind that I turn the pots daily and focus the light on different parts of the plant every 24hrs. 

What do you guys and gals think.......cheers


----------



## mikeyboy (May 3, 2012)

pictures make answering these things a hell of alot easier mate.


----------



## Triggertrevor (May 3, 2012)

There still both under cfl's at the mo that's the reason why I'm asking the question. 

I just feel that vert is the better way for a tall busy plant 

Cheers


----------



## kanx (May 12, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/101347-critical-mass-tree-grow-x.html

might help you out mate


----------



## Triggertrevor (May 13, 2012)

kanx said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/101347-critical-mass-tree-grow-x.html
> 
> might help you out mate


Cheers for that kanx good read just shows the possibilities of vert grows I love em. 


Thanks again.


----------

